# What does the ULF stand for in "BMW Bluetooth ULF"?



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

What does ULF stand for?

History:
I'm compiling all the known BMW-related abbreviations, acronyms, definitions, model numbers, and translations here ... and while doing the research, I've added a bunch that were not on any list.

For example, bluetooth ULF.

But what does the ULF stand for?


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

While I'm searching for ULF, I also run into TCU and FCZ!

What do these mean with respect to BMW?

ULF
TCU
FCZ
SIB

The results will go here in the comprehensive BMW definitions page.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

ULF - Universal Ladefreisprechelektronik (Universal Hands-Free System)
TCU - Telematics Control Unit
FCZ - I thnk you mean FZD, Funktionszentrum Dach (Roof Switch Unit)
SIB - Service Information Bulletin (BMWNA)


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

*I'm amazed you found the answers to these BMW abbreviations!*



Tyrone said:


> FCZ - I thnk you mean FZD, Funktionszentrum Dach (Roof Switch Unit)


*How on earth did you find all this out!*

I've added all your wonderful definitions to Post #1 of the BMW definitions thread.

And, you were right on the FZD. I must have mis-typed it from this bluetooth retrofit guide which used all those acronyms as if they were the fingers of the guys' hand.



> SIB - Service Information Bulletin (BMWNA)


I'm sure the BMWNA means BMW North America, but, what is the actual meaning of that with respect to the SIB?

In other words, how do I describe in a sentence what BMWNA is to a newbie? (I presume it's the USA company for the German BMW company but why is it related to the SIB?)


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

BMWNA issued the SIB, as opposed to BMWAG


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Right, I just mean that there are some some BMW-specific terms, either in German or English (such as FZD), there are generic terms used in the industry (TCU, ECU, etc.), and terms used only by BMWNA (SIB, which is the general term used in the US, as an English-speaking country, whereas other divisions of the BMW Group may use the German or other acronyms)


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

bmw_n00b13 said:


> BMWNA issued the SIB, as opposed to BMWAG


Is BMW NA the American version of the German corporation whereas BMW AG is the German version of the German corporation???

If so, I'll put that in the definitions thread.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

BMW NA (BMW of North America, LLC) is one of about forty wholly owned foreign (outside Germany) subsidiaries of BMW AG, the parent company.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks. I added everything here (and a few more terms I found bandied about on Bimmerfest) to add to the list.

The nice thing, about me, is I don't know what the terms mean myself, so, I'm a good editor for that list as you guys would skip half the terms I don't know.

The best news is that, once these are defined, almost everything will be in the list (at least going back a few hundred threads):

I do realize some of these might be brand names; but they seem to be often-mentioned BMW-related logos so if we add them, newbies (like me) won't be confused as all the terms will be in the glossary!

It would be great to get definitions for these (which are not yet in the list):
RCA (as in 540 A/T Hard Downshift RCA)
FCP (as in FCP Groton rear window reg. early failure.) 
TPMS (as in TPW or TPC/TPMS/RDC?)
ACS (as in acs roof wing install)
SS (as in Braided SS Brake Lines)
ZF (as in ZF 5HP19 Facts, Document, troubleshooting)
MK (as in MkI to MkII Nav Conversion Adapter Question or MKII Navigation Questions)
GMIII (as in GM III Interchangability) 
M Technic (as in M technic Emblem)
Sirius (as in Sirius Receiver Pinout..)
Magnaflow (as in 530i Magnaflow 14815 sound clip)
delete (as in 540i6 CDV delete Service in Baltimore, MD)
reps (as in DDM & reps)
intrax xx (as in lookin for a place online to buy intrax ss lowering spring)
depo & reflector (as in Depo tail light w/ reflector)
M-par (as in 17" M-Par center cap size?) 
Parallels (as in 19" M parallels)
Pener & baffles (as in Any interest in PENER baffles to install 6.5" drivers in the front doors?)
Predator & Ice (as in Predtor Ice V3 and V2 Comparison)
Shadowline (as in shadowline trim tape before and after...
Auxbmw (as in SoundGate AUXBMW-V2 NO audio signal output to Drive+Play)
porn (as in 19 inch staggered m6 porn on my 99 540i m-sport finallly)
G-power (as in Who sells G-Power???)
Twins (as in Alpine Weiss III Twins)
Dinan (as in Home made CAI (Possibly better then Dinan)
Celis (as in OEM Celis Tail Light retrofit) 
RX (as in BBS RX II re-paint...)
DJ (as in Taking apart Dj Auto light?)
Remus (as in Remus Universal Muffler)
WTB (as in WTB xenon passenger headlight)
Breyton (as in Breyton replicas)
Coilover (as in Coilover inputs)
L8 (as in L8 on 528)
etc.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone know what AUF means, as in:
AUF = ??? (from RealOEM, e.g., in cupholder AUF 0017969)

Note: I added a dozen more terms and repair items to the E39 comprehensive glossary.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

The German word "auf" is a preposition. 

Usually auf translates as on or in. Depends on context. If it is just the word auf, I'd say it means "cup holder in 0017969" or maybe "cup holder for 0017969"


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

bluebee said:


> FCP (as in FCP Groton rear window reg. early failure.)


That's the name of the business. FCP stands for foreign car parts.



> SS (as in Braided SS Brake Lines)


Stainless Steel

*TPMS* Tire Pressure Management System. The low tire pressure warning light system that is now required on all new cars.
*Remus* Aftermarket exhaust component brand.
*MK* Mark. When used as in your example Mk Means the same as revision or version. 
*ZF* ZF Friedrichshafen AG. ZF makes drive line components. mostly. www.zf.com
*Sirius* A satellite subscription radio service.
*Magnaflow* Brand of after-market exhaust components
*Shadowline* A trim option offered on some models. 
*delete* (as in 540i6 CDV delete Service in Baltimore, MD) Delete means remove. Sometimes this is a factory option. For example in the UK we can order a car with the model designation deleted. 
*M-par* (as in 17" M-Par center cap size?) *Parallels* (as in 19"M parallels) Stock rims on many M cars. 
*porn* p0rn
*Dinan* An after-market tuning company.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Shadowline = BMWspeak for black (trim)


----------

